# Where to buy 300g container of Seachem Equilibrium



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm looking for the 300g container of Seachem Equilibrium. I've got enough fish tank stuff to store  and since this is for a nano tank I only need a little and I hate having to buy the larger 600g container that's available at most places. I would rather pay the same and get the smaller container so that I can have less stuff to store 

Anyone seen this smaller size for sale anywhere around Toronto?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I have it for sale ill get a price for you if you like

thanks

john



Harry Muscle said:


> I'm looking for the 300g container of Seachem Equilibrium. I've got enough fish tank stuff to store  and since this is for a nano tank I only need a little and I hate having to buy the larger 600g container that's available at most places. I would rather pay the same and get the smaller container so that I can have less stuff to store
> 
> Anyone seen this smaller size for sale anywhere around Toronto?
> 
> ...


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

sugarglidder said:


> I have it for sale ill get a price for you if you like
> 
> thanks
> 
> john


Sure, let me know how much it is. Also where are you located?

Thanks.


----------

